# LGB Parallel vs Serial Operations



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

OK this probably qualifies as a dumb question but... 

In comparing operations between a LGB Central Station 1 using Universal or Loco Remotes that are tethered to the Central Station - is there any difference between operating locomotives this way vs with a Central Station 2 with wireless transmitters, receivers and remotes all with the "P" upgrade? 

2nd question: 

Are there LGB decoders that only work on serial operations or are all LGB locos with decoders capable of parallel operations? 

3rd question: 

If there are decoders that are only capable of serial operations, how can I tell? 

4th question: 

Is there any functional difference between a Central Station (1, 2 or 3) that is operating from a DC power supply or from a AC power supply? 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

1 Don't know, (I'm using a Digitrax system with my LGB decoders. 
2 I seem to remember having some LGB decoders that only worked if I pressed function 1 several times to activate functions 2,3 or 4. 
However, that may be more a function of the sound board in that those locos. I think I later upgraded a loco to a Digitrax decoder and found that only function 1 did anything, and that sending several F1's in a row still worked just the same as with the LGB decoder. I don't remember if this happened on a LGB 2-4-0 with sound or on my Stainz, with a sound and powered tender. So, I guess the answer to question two is, "Not sure" What I can say, is. All of the LGB decoders I have, that have an F2 or higher output, (separate from the lights and F1) have all worked on my Digitrax system by pressing F2, F3 etc, Since My system does not generate serial pulses, I assume they all work on parallel. The only locos that I need to press F1 two or three times only have a connection to a board in the loco with F1 and still work that way even after changing to a Digitrax decoder. 
3 If the decoder has an output other than F0 forward, F0 Reverse or F1, then connect a light to the additional output, Send a parallel F2 and see if it works. If not send two F1's 
4 The power supply, AC or DC should have no effect on the operation of decoders or command stations. 

PS 
I have about a dozen LGB decoders, (several different styles), as far as I know, they all work using parallel.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bob, 

I'm just dipping my toes in the digital waters so I am doing it as inexpensively as possible with equipment I have or that I can buy cheaply. 

I doubled my order to four Central Station 1's (still less than half the cost of a Central Station 2 or 3 but adaquate for me and other kids to play with and learn from. 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------

